# TOTM Voting thread November '12



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Here they are in no particular order.

Please keep your comments to a minimum as to not give away whom's pic is whom's


1)









2)









3)









4)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I submitted mine, and got a confirmation from you, and now it's not in the contest. This is not the first time that has happened, though it is the first time with you. Make sure that when people do send in entries they actually get entered, especially when there are only 4. 

Confirmation was sent to me on 11/3/12. Please enter it for next month.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

sorry i missed it

no exchuses but i downloaded it to my downloads folder rather then the TOTM folder so it did not get reuploaded to the contest folder on photobucket

again my appologies


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I sent them to you in an e-mail using the link you provided


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...same here...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Maybe it's a mod thing?

Just giving you a hard time AA


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

so i totally screwed up this month and left you twos out

please forgive me as this is all new to me LOL

next month i will be better i promise!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I also added a picture on the 9th and its not in.

Don't feel sorry though, it's your first time. In or out I'm just glad it's up on time.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Great looking tanks guys.


----------



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

In tank #4, what is the glassy looking hanging green thing on the right side? I've seen them before...do they have to do with heavily planted tanks?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

CO2 diffuser rtro92


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a drop checker. They gauge CO2 levels based on color. 

Blue: not enough
Green: perfect
Yellow: to much

They are a must for any CO2 enriched aquarium


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

WOO! I voted! I don't think I've ever voted for one of these before...


----------

